# NX1600 Digital Gauge on Ebay



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

Seems no one wants it. Somebody won it but never paid. I was going to get the cluster, but read about issues regarding speed sensors and other stuff on the SR20 forum.

Anyhow, it's only around $40 - 
eBay Motors: Nissan NX 1600 2000 Digital dash cluster Sentra B13 (item 120179645448 end time Nov-10-07 18:07:09 PST)


----------

